# Hi from Holland!



## Lotus123 (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi!

I'm Nathalie, 20 years old and I'm from Holland.
I registered at the horse forum because I really have to improve my English language. Sometimes it's very bad, so if I make mistakes in my messages, please correct me!

I love horses sinceI was little and now I have my own horse. It's a nine years old mare and her name is Lady Lotus. 

A litte picture of her:









So I hope I can learn a lot here. Learn more about some horse stuff and learn more about the English language!

Bye, Nathalie


----------



## SeeinSpotz (Jul 15, 2009)

Welcome!! your horse is Beautiful! =)


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi Nathalie and welcome to the forum 
You might want to add where you are from on your "about me" page. That way people will know not to judge your English.


----------



## Lotus123 (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanx for the tip, I added it! (and directly my avater too, haha)


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice, great photo too


----------



## Annemiek (Jan 16, 2010)

Welcome on this forum! I'm from Holland too


----------



## mswp27 (Nov 6, 2009)

HI!!!!!! your mare is beautiful!


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi!
Welcome on the horse forum!
I've come here to improve my english to 
And lets say, it works 

Nice horse anyway!
En de groeten uit Nederland :')


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## American CowGirl (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome to the horse forum


----------

